# Girls, what're your favorite clothing stores?



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Just curious. :b


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I voted Forever21, Ebay, Love Culture, H&M, Victoria's Secret and Other - which would be like Hot Topic and American Apparel. c:


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I only buy my clothes at thrift shops these days. I like them because it seems like a bunch of styles are available even if they are outdated and it's sort of like digging through a rubble of hidden treasures. And who can complain about the price!


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Other: I liked my experiences with Gmarket though shipping is insane. I got a gorgeous, high quality purse there for only $11 USD that's still in good shape 3 years later since I've received it. I'm looking to try Taobao sometime with a taobao agent who'll help with cheaper international transactions. I should try Ebay too.

tbh I don't shop for clothes too often because I'm broke.


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

H&M, Victoria's Secret, and Department Stores.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Oops, I forgot "other".

Lord & Taylor
francesca's collections
PacSun 
American Eagle
Victoria's Secret
Vintage thrift stores
oh and Marshall's has good stuff sometimes...i'm glad my best friend dragged me in lol

Pacsun, American Eagle, and Lord & Taylor are the only places with jeans that are small enough to fit me right. :blank


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

New Look, River Island and Dorothy Perkins


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

I like to get things at a discount. So, discount stores like TJ Maxx, Marshalls, or find a sample sale. I also shop at boutiques and find a lot of cute stuff by less popular designers. Lastly, I like online shops like Dorothy Perkins and Ruche.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Miss Selfridge, Dorothy Perkins, Apricot, Garage. (New Look, Topshop, Costa Blanca, Forever21 occasionally have things I like.) 

I'd try online shopping but I'd probably end up wasting money by purchasing the wrong size. Plus, I'd rather see the merchandise in person because it always manages to look better on screen.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

anything in this place:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camden_Town

The only chain stores I like I guess are Cyber Dog (just the layout of that shop makes it awesome), Pulp (kind of) and I used to like Criminal Damage stuff but not as into that these days, still OK place to buy jeans and stuff though and some dresses.

Other shops are ok for picking up bits and pieces now and then but I don't have favourites.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

H&M, quaranteed sweatshop quality! Thrift stores/flea markets can be nice too, but usually when looking at the clothes there it's just painfully obvious why someone wanted to get rid of them. Plus I can never find big enough shoes in thrift stores.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

http://www.storenvy.com/

http://www.etsy.com/

http://shop.nordstrom.com/

http://www.impericon.com/en/

http://www.urbanminx.com

http://designbyhumans.com/

There. Enjoy my link spam! Haha.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Other. I don't buy much clothing anymore but when I do it's special ordered from sites that tailor to my measurements (I'm a weird shape and clothing looks weird on me if not tailored.)


----------



## VickyJane23 (Jan 6, 2013)

Topshop, Ark, Urban Outfitters, River Island & Miss Selfridge


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I only buy clothing online, usually from Nordstrom or Amazon (thanks to free returns), sometimes Zappos, Etsy, or revolveclothing.com. I used to get tees from C&C California when they had some with extra long sleeves, because sleeves on long sleeved shirts are often too short from me. Sometimes I try to buy clothing from Victoria's Secret, but I usually end up regretting it.


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

H&M, Zara, Primark, Forever21, Vila. My favorite online clothing store is Asos


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

I only buy new clothes for special events, like for my grandpa's funeral, and the clothes were from Sears. If I want to go clothing shopping it'll be at thrift stores.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Voted because I like shopping for clothes. 

...So what?


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

It's a tie between thrift stores, H&M, and Urban Outfitters for me : x

Although, I also get a decent amount of clothes from Target and TJMaxx but those weren't options xP


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Urban Outfitters
Anthropologie
Free People
Macys (sometimes)
American Eagle
Nordstrom


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Asos atm for good quality knits 
Zara; always have cute styles
Target; good for cheapy basics and some cute styles and flats

If in America, I would head to F21, H&M


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

-Bargain stores such as Ross, TJ Maxx, and Marshalls (#1 faves as a college student)
-Target
-Wet Seal
-Body Central
-Rue21
-JC Penneys, Maceys


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

Thrift shopping is wonderful. I also love Modcloth and I really like the look of all the clothes in Urban Outfitters but the owner is just too grimy for me to ever be able to shop there. I still feel guilty every time I wear my backpack from there (bought it before I knew about the owner's politics). I'm the same way with American Apparel.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Inexpensive department stores.. like.. target and walmart. Sometimes thift shops, that's where I get my purses and jewelry. Yeah.. I like to save money and look classy. I hate spending money on clothes. :b


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

Almost exclusively TK Maxx


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm pretty sure 99% of my clothes are from JC Penney or Kohls. 

I don't care about brand names enough to shop at trendy places. I hate spending money on clothes so much I'm leaning toward shopping strictly at Walmart and Thrift stores.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

i love charlotte russe and H&M, even though it can be hard to find plus sizes in there.
i don't support a&f because they won't make plus size.
maurice's is damn good.
i like walmart too because they're cheap. 

i would like victoria's secret if they made bras for girls my size.
basically if you're anything above a size 14 life sucks for you.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

regimes said:


> i would like victoria's secret if they made bras for girls my size.


Really?? It's hard to find in the store maybe, but on their website they do sell bras (some styles) up to DDD. I kind of have that trouble but they've always been good, I prefer them because they're made nicer and seem to last longer (DD).


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Walmart and dds discount.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Thrift shops
George, Asda
Primark
H&M
New Look
Debenhams


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I have no favorite, I buy what I like no matter what a shop is.


----------



## Dat Gyul (Jul 6, 2012)

Kiab, La Redoute, Forever 21


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

always starting over said:


> Voted because I like shopping for clothes.
> 
> ...So what?


I accidentally voted in this poll because I didn't see the word "girls"

So disregard my vote in this public poll :blank


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Topshop in theory, New Look in practice. I swear half my wardrobe is from New Look.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

eBay is The ****. I think most of the things I own are from eBay and H&M.

My all-time favorite stores are Madewell and Anthropologie, but I've never bought anything from either place because they're way out of my budget.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I did not vote bc I'm a guy, but if I had a say I would say Kohls and Macy's.


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

Ross and Rainbows


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Fast fashion: Zara and Mango Asia/Europe, the US collections are kind of bad; H&M
Thrift shops: Goodwill Japantown has so many next to new high quality clothes that I'm reluctant to ever pay retail again, and my size too because of the largely Asian demographic. I've found everything here from J Crew sweaters to a Moschino top to RTW from various designers.
Ebay: Found a $400 Halston Heritage gown for grad dinner for like $70 shipped, thrift finds like vintage coats, etc.
I never buy from boutiques if I want quality goods because online discounts are much bigger.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Ebay ebay and ebay! <3
The chinese ebay that is
So many cute clothes,jewelry etc im addicted 
I buy nothing here in my country anymore exept food..which i also get on ebay sometimes lol


----------



## percon21 (May 25, 2013)

Zara, H&M, Forever 21, Urban Outfitters, Top Shop


----------

